# Decking - Trex Transcend vs. Timbertech Legacy



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I would opt for the Trex based on your comment that the Timertech is more smooth - I have seen composite decks get pretty slippery when wet.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I had Trex 'Terrain' installed by a contractor 2 years ago and am quite happy with it. Admittedly, 2 years is not long enough for a ringing endorsement. I agree that the little bit of texture is beneficial when the material is wet.

They have apparently changed their lines and colours. I don't recall the differences between their Terrain and Transcends lines but did recall the cost was significantly different and we obviously didn't feel the difference was justified. We did our deck in Silver Maple which is a grey and picture framed it in Rustic Elm which is dark brown. Be aware that dark colours become very hot in the sun.

If you are going to use a contractor, do your homework. If you are going to do it yourself, read and study. In terms of installation, it isn't just 'plastic wood' - it has its own tricks and requirements.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Can't go wrong with either of the brands, but more seem to like timbertech. I myself TRex.
Keep in mind one might scratch just a little more but depending on the color it may not show up as much.

For about $15.00 each company will send you a 1 ft sample. Worth it for what you are going to spend.
Do a test yourself in the sunlight. See which one scratches the easiest and which color shows it more.


----------



## TimPa (Aug 15, 2010)

another consideration is installation methods. not sure of these models, but some install with screws through the top face, then have plugs to cover holes. this is ok with woodgrain patterns, as they disappear a little better. and others are attached with clips from the side edge of the board - less visible.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Trex is designed to be clip-attached in the grooves along the edge. The thing with composite decking is that it seasonally expands and contracts as opposed to wood which may initially shrink but then is generally stable. Trex does have colour-matched screws that are quite unobtrusive but I don't think they are intended to be used for general installation - more for areas that are unavoidable, skirting, etc.

'CaliforniaDecks' is a regular visitor to this site and seems to know his stuff (and by the looks of some photos he has posted, does nice work). Perhaps he may drop by.


----------

